# AAAARRGGHHH - Great Weekend Ruined!!!



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Well the weekend started off great as I have had my eye surgery which so far is a bit bit tender has turned out great  
I can see better out of my bad eye better than at any time in my life   

So what happened :evil:

Some mother fucker decided to hit my car whilst parked up and then just leave the scene like it didn't happen [smiley=bigcry.gif]

View attachment 1


There were no witnesses and no CCTV so its good bye no claims bonus again :evil:



Gutted [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

They didn't even leave a note :x I'd be [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

shit mate,,, it makes ye sick when you take care and then some *rick does this !!!!! :twisted: :twisted: ,,, 
it once happened to me tho not nearly as bad and managed to fix it my self,,,,,
i always park in the disabled now,,   ( i know :roll: . i dont care ,, better deal with the embarasment than deal with the damage !!!!   .)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to see the damage to your car, it happend to me, the security cameras picked up the car parking beside my car, but didn't see the contact as they were panning away at the time. I was not amused, but not a lot I could do. I hope you know a good body shop and it can be sorted quickly.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep its gutting alright [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Some people just don't care what damage they do to other peoples property :evil:

I've a really good body shop lined up so its off to them for a quote on Wednesday. I can't beleive that no one saw this as they hit the car so hard it was pushed into the curb which damaged the N/S front rim


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

You can always have the sneeking hope that a JCB swings its bucket just a the perpetrator of the damage drives by. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

roddy said:


> shit mate,,, it makes ye sick when you take care and then some *rick does this !!!!! :twisted: :twisted: ,,,
> it once happened to me tho not nearly as bad and managed to fix it my self,,,,,
> i always park in the disabled now,,   ( i know :roll: . i dont care ,, better deal with the embarasment than deal with the damage !!!!   .)


I have a disabled son and it's pond life like you that makes his life just that little bit more difficult. You should be ashamed of yourself. You're no better than the person who hit m4rky's car and drove off.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

London said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > shit mate,,, it makes ye sick when you take care and then some *rick does this !!!!! :twisted: :twisted: ,,,
> ...


what a load of shit !!!!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

roddy said:


> London said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Not dealing with the embarrassment very well I see. :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

drivel like that is still a lot cheaper than a new wing !!!!!!!!!!!!! :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Some mother fucker decided to hit my car whilst parked up and then just leave the scene like it didn't happen [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Some asshole like this methinks:





It's hard to believe people like this exist, let alone pass a driving test. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Bastards!

A similar thing happened to me when i had an Audi 80, i had just spent £450 having the front and rear bumpers and door trims colour coded. Two days later i left the car on a car park for 10 mins came back to it to find the o/s/r door caved in, damaged paintwork on the rear bumper, scratches on the o/s/f door and a damaged alloy. Fuckers. That is why i am now allergic to parking our TTS in car parks. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Gutted for you mate


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

similiar damage to mine cost £250 to repair.
geezer left a note with his number and paid up direct to garage
he was thoroughly ashamed and apologetic for what he did which is why i was satisfied with a reapir rather than replacement
some folks are decent


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, that's excellent! There are some good people left! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

roddy said:


> London said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


How can you be so inconsiderate you stupid prick?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Let's not start getting personal please.

Topic locked.


----------

